# whats wrong :( eyes bulging!!!!



## booyea797 (Aug 7, 2011)

Help whats going on with my gust his eyes keep bulging in and out opening his mouth hes been digging all day but whats going on should I take him to the vet or what help I'm worried sick


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2011)

What are you using for UVB?


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mvb he just started it today after digging and I can c somewhat when he does it looks like he got dirt in his eyes he acts normal running around doesn't look sick


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2011)

What are you using for substrate?


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 7, 2011)

He has Eco earth I've had him sense July had no problems till today he does this everyday him digging just today he open his mouth scartches his eyes with his feet bulges them out but thats all


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2011)

Try soaking him a bit and see if it helps any. It is possible he just got some substrate in his eye. If you don't see any improvement in a couple days I would take him to the vet. Can you get any pics?


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 7, 2011)

No and he won't soak he hates swimming he freaks out like none other he should know how to take care of this right its not like this is adnormal for a lizard geckos did it but with tongues u know


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2011)

I would give it a couple days before making a vet visit.


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 7, 2011)

Alright thanks for ur help u know y my lil extreme scared of water


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 7, 2011)

I know my beardies do the whole eye bulging thing and throat moving when they are about to shed. Not saying that's what happening just my input. I'd listen to james though.


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 7, 2011)

He does look like he about to shed but its on his tail not his head


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 8, 2011)

I bet he is shedding.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 8, 2011)

mine had the same exact problem when I first got him and it was from the substrate I was using so I switched to cypress mulch and havnt had any problem after that


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 8, 2011)

He has Eco earth I can c when he does it that hes pushing substrate out of his eyes its the Eco earth I really like Eco earth more then cypress I have some cypress mix into the Eco earth but I was gunna clean his cage today so maybe take more Eco out and put more cypress in any suggestions?


----------



## adam1120 (Aug 8, 2011)

my beardie had got something in his eye and i flushed it out with contact solution for gentle eyes silcon free it work for me idk he got something in his eye and made him keep scratching it with his back foot untill i flushed it out


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 8, 2011)

He would b ok with contact soultion I use it myself but on a lizard ?? I will c how today goes with him


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 8, 2011)

yea I would put more cypress mulch than eco earth wat I do is I have like 2 inches of jungle mix on the bottom oof his tank then like 3 inchs of cypress muclh on top so when he burrows it's easier for him and it's not all jungle mix which is like eco earth but has bigger chunks of substrate


----------



## booyea797 (Aug 8, 2011)

So get rid of the eco earth and use jungle mix who makes that


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 8, 2011)

zilla makes it but i really like the cypress mulch alot better than the jungle mix because it still can get in there eyes its just chunkyer plus the cypress mulch helps em get some dry shed off when they burrow and move around


----------

